Ask HN: No web browsers left in 10 years, or only web browsers left in 10 years? - reysc
======
ankurdhama
I would really hope for "only web browsers left". But then they wouldn't be
web browsers, instead they would be the operating systems standards, like
POSIX. I hate the scenarios that goes like this - "Hey I have an idea for a
software, ok cool lets build it, but wait, what platform should we target?". A
software is just a bunch of computations that interact with IO devices. why
can't we have a standard way to do that?

~~~
reysc
I hope so too. Yes there wouldn't be web browsers in the sense that you are
writing. I like how a 'browseros' could basically treat software itself as a
plug-in where it relegates itself to being an IO device for software. Seems
very simple and modular.

------
kup0
False dichotomy? Is there a reason that you believe only these two outcomes
are possible?

~~~
reysc
Definitely it is, but what outcome would you prefer and why?

